# Street performance regulations florence?



## Kadin.T.Goldberg (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone know anything about the regulations on street performance in Florence, Italy?

Do you need a license or can anyone just go out there and perform? If there is a law stating that you need a license, is it enforced?

Cheers,
Kadin


----------

